# Find of the Day: 1984 Audi Sport quattro in Black



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The homologation special Sport quattro is one of the most unobtainable and collectible Audis ever. Should you find one of these short wheelbase road-going rally cars even for sale, you're likely to pay R8 V10 money to get one. So when we find them for sale, well, we consider that news.
The car in question is in the UK and listed for €165,000 (approx. £144,737 or $234,474). Interestingly, the car is significantly modified and we're not sure how that effects its provenance. The good news is that most modifications were supposedly done by quattro GmbH... though we've not confirmed that. The car's been re-sprayed in black and that's a rare setup. Rumor is that Ferdinand Piech and Walter Rohrl were the only two to get black cars and we know of one other that was repainted black by Audi Tradition.
This car's also been fitted with black leather, including the unique Sport quattro dashboard. RS6 brake fitment is the reason it's not wearing its factory Ronals. 
See for yourself after the link.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Find of the Day: 1984 Audi Sport quattro in Black ([email protected])*

Nice to get updates on these cars, to see if they are still around.
According to my records...
Chassis #144
Colour blue 
Build date 5-Nov-84 
Country delivery code FRANCE


_Modified by Sepp at 2:38 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Find of the Day: 1984 Audi Sport quattro in Black (Sepp)*

Thanks for the background.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Find of the Day: 1984 Audi Sport quattro in Black ([email protected])*

I'm curious to see if any bites on this (high of a) price, despite the extensive list of modifications (regardless of who did them..)
Looks well sorted, but the roof antenna looks a bit "off" to me.
But with SQ's, take what one can get!!!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It's not a rumour about the two black for Piech and Rörhl, that is a fact


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I was just at Audi Tradition visiting a friend about a week ago. He'd known about the Piech car but not the Rohrl car. Anyone know the source on the latter?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

yes.


----------

